
Show HN: Django-places store places with autocomplete and a related map - oscarmcm
https://github.com/oscarmcm/django-places
======
jastr
I've read the Readme, and I don't quite get what this does?

~~~
fiftyacorn
Its a widget to store the location based on a data point on google maps.

I cant figure out if it stores the lat/long data point though

Also its current status is build failed on github.

Otherwise a nice project

------
detaro
Demo page would be nice, or did I just miss the link?

